# Is the Zebo and Vindicator bloodline still bred?



## PitBloodlines (Nov 24, 2012)

Does anybody know any kennels that breed these bloodlines? Please help me out.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Those are not bloodlines just the names of some dogs. I am sure of the Zeo dog you talk about but which Vindicator dog are you asking about?

The pratt family still produces dogs to this day that would be a good place to start looking.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

MAXIMUS KENNEL I found this kennel
MAXIMUS KENNEL - Our Dogs


----------



## PitBloodlines (Nov 24, 2012)

I was just looking at this website, they dont really have anything at the moment though, thanks though man



TheIncredibleSocks said:


> MAXIMUS KENNEL I found this kennel
> MAXIMUS KENNEL - Our Dogs


----------



## PitBloodlines (Nov 24, 2012)

TheIncredibleSocks said:


> MAXIMUS KENNEL I found this kennel
> MAXIMUS KENNEL - Our Dogs





Rudy4747 said:


> Those are not bloodlines just the names of some dogs. I am sure of the Zeo dog you talk about but which Vindicator dog are you asking about?
> 
> The pratt family still produces dogs to this day that would be a good place to start looking.


Lonzo's Vindicator


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

have a 1/4 shot of pure lonzo in my current stock; by way of Hoagie was half halls and 1/4 lonzo.. There is some pure lonzo out there off of Kid Kango


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Aren't Vindicator and Zebo siblings? I'm not having any luck searching right now.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Aren't Vindicator and Zebo siblings? I'm not having any luck searching right now.


Yes they are


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

just search Lonzo


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

PitBloodlines said:


> Does anybody know any kennels that breed these bloodlines? Please help me out.


Zebo was a freak of nature, and would eat other dogs while they were still alive.
Point being, he was a child/man biter, and totally unstable. 
Good thing he's gone now.
A dog like that today is the last thing a newbie should ever consider.


----------



## fishngame (Dec 3, 2012)

Barretts bullpen is a public kennel in Mass. they have a 100% Lonzo stud and pups pretty regularly dont know if they ship. but those 2 dogs Zebo n Vin. will b a ways back in ur dogs ped from just about anywhere u find Lonzo dogs


----------

